# Multimedia > Fernsehen >  transconde dvd:rip

## Peacemaker

hallo
kennt sich jemand mit transconde (dvd:rip)
aus bei mir bricht das programm beim versuch
eine svcd zu erstellen mit fehlermeldung "no sound
fund" ab die anderen formate laufen ohne fehlermeldung durch
packman 
Version dvd:rip 0.44
cu peacemaker

----------

